# March 25th!!



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got an email that I will be able to bring Glock home on Friday the 25th. They will be 9 weeks old on the 29th, so she said either that week, or I can get him the 25th, since it will have to be a weekend for me. "he is a nice pup / Could not have had a better one IMO from this litter. he is very affectionate as well. " Love what she has to say about him, it makes me feel extra excited and happy about bringing him home.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great news. You must be so excited. We want puppy pics when you bring him home.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm excited for you! 

I remember getting that e-mail saying "it's time" from our breeder. I swear I couldn't sleep from pure excitment!

Can't wait to see pictures of your fur baby


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How exciting! Our breeder wouldn't let me bring Stosh home one minute before he was 8 weeks old and even made me wait until that weekend, no matter how much I begged- they said he wasn't done baking yet! And they were right


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so excited for you! 

(Also, March 25th is my birthday! yeee!)


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He will be exactly 2 months old, and just a few days short of 9 weeks. I wasn't sure if I would have to wait until the next weekend when he would be past 9 weeks or not. I am just excited to get him home!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am sooo excited!! I keep thinking about it and telling everyone. It is pretty much all I want to talk about! It is a bit difficult being at Disneyland and not saying to everyone standing by me in line, "I get to bring him home on the 25th!!!!!" He will be exactly 2 months old and just a few days short of 9 weeks old. Can't hardly wait!!!


----------



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

i feel your excitement. i am also getting mine in 2 weeks, and i am also telling everyone i see that i am getting GSD.


----------

